# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  decabol

## madmax1974

what do you think? Let me know if i need to edit anything?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I dont trust that.....

----------


## Dizz28

Fake, sorry about your loss

----------


## notafish666

I got hold of one of these about a fortnight ago and initally went back to my supplier telling him it was dud. However, his reply was that he'd tried similar and it was fine - So far I trust him and he's never let me down. 
From what I've found on this forum, this product is literally the last in the line, and according to whats left of the companies website, it does actually say that they used blue stoppers in the last batches. Apart from the blue stoppers, everything else looks cool. I have to admit I haven't tried mine yet (waiting to stack up after christmas - anyone else got any comments?

----------


## VR4

So was this ever used?
How is that fake?

----------


## tuttoperte

British Dragon has always been a procurement company. However, in 2006, with an aim toward producing licensed products, the company formed a partnership in Eastern Europe to manufacture. Before this was finalised, sub-standard products were being produced which were up to neither the standard nor the tradition of British Dragon. Thus, no genuine British Dragon products were produced after December, 2006 and until December, 2007.

Beginning with the very large production runs of December 2006, colour-coded caps on multi-dose vials were phased out in in favor of a red top with the initials "BD" imprinted on them instead of individually colour-coded caps. Blue rubber seals imprinted with the initials "BD" were also introduced to replace the green rubber seals. These changes apply to all multi-dose products. From December, 2007, dates on multi-dose vials and tablet labels reflect new production starting in December, 2007. 

 :Shrug:

----------


## Dizz28

*tuttoperte* - Excellent response, thank you

----------


## darr

100% Fake!!!

----------


## QuickSilver

> *tuttoperte* - Excellent response, thank you


x-2,,nice info

----------


## unlocked

From December, 2007, dates on multi-dose vials and tablet labels reflect new production starting in December, 2007.
they have started new production then??why are you telling that is fake?

----------


## VR4

I love how people just yell out fake without the slightest reason as to why.

----------


## madmax1974

Damn for all the ones that keep on saying that its fake, dont know if you actually have tried it or have it at the moment, cause i started taking thid fake juice ( or so you say ) and it sure is working great. Or did you guys hear that it was fake from a freind that heard it from a freind and so on.

----------


## Dizz28

> British Dragon has always been a procurement company. However, in 2006, with an aim toward producing licensed products, the company formed a partnership in Eastern Europe to manufacture. Before this was finalised, sub-standard products were being produced which were up to neither the standard nor the tradition of British Dragon. *Thus, no genuine British Dragon products were produced after December, 2006 and until December, 2007.*
> 
> Beginning with the very large production runs of *December 2006, colour-coded caps on multi-dose vials were phased out in in favor of a red top with the initials "BD" imprinted on them instead of individually colour-coded caps.* Blue rubber seals imprinted with the initials "BD" were also introduced to replace the green rubber seals. These changes apply to all multi-dose products. From December, 2007, dates on multi-dose vials and tablet labels reflect new production starting in December, 2007.



*unlocked*, *VR4*, *madmax1974* ---

Please read the lines in blue of the qoute above, then look at the origional poster's picture

made in 02/2006, Green cap

----------


## joint

there are also many fakes of BD out there, make sure it is in foil packet with holograms outside and batch #s...etc

----------


## joint

> I got hold of one of these about a fortnight ago and initally went back to my supplier telling him it was dud. However, his reply was that he'd tried similar and it was fine - So far I trust him and he's never let me down. 
> From what I've found on this forum, this product is literally the last in the line, and according to whats left of the companies website, it does actually say that they used blue stoppers in the last batches. Apart from the blue stoppers, everything else looks cool. I have to admit I haven't tried mine yet (waiting to stack up after christmas - anyone else got any comments?


Many of the multi-dose vials from the very large December 2006 production have a red top with the initials "BD" imprinted on them instead of individually colour-coded caps. Blue rubber seals imprinted with the initials "BD" were also introduced to replace the green rubber seals. These changes apply to all multi-dose products. Only those on the current Suppliers list carry these updated genuine British Dragon products.

----------


## operationgetbig

fake imo. i think the rubber stoppers are green and not blue if im not mistaken. take a pic of the top of the cap too.

----------


## Ark22

Fake in many ways i dont see the arrow thats pointing up to the cap, second the label looks like its been printed in a low budget printer, and i dealt with this kind of lab for years and i have the last bottles that they came out with which they were over-filling them. If you guys have time you can see them in my past threads and you can compare the quality of the labels...

----------


## crazyhorse1960

i love u guys,i am more confused of what is fake and what is real real than when i started my research on the product i just got in the mail, mt stoper is blue and with a green top but my date is manufactured dec,12 2006 expired 12/11

----------


## crazyhorse1960

anymore comments,i will like to know more before i start using mine!..

----------


## funbos

its 100% legit one from new line bro im 100% sure.

----------


## Dizz28

> its 100% legit one from new line bro im 100% sure.


The new line didn't come out until 2007, that was produced in 2006. Read some of the earlier posts

Fake

----------


## methan

New /Old Line it's same shitt I wouldnt use it

----------


## Z-Ro

Personally, I would be wary of using it...on the other hand if you keep your eyes open many guys who have access to it have been saying that BD never quit producing. Now the question is how good is the stuff produced during that one year where they unoffical were producing things. I have heard very few reviews and suprisingly the only two-three I saw were positive. I am kind of sitting back watching this play out...

----------


## Z-Ro

BTW--who the heck knows whats in it? Be safe.

----------


## Lemonada8

u can check supplier at britishdragon.com or if you know any good chem professors (most likely at a college/university) u can ask to do a infrared spectra and a nmr spectra of it, it would only take like 2-3 drops of liquid each and that way you would be positive if its real or not, because those tests show the structurs of the compounds and ifits WAY off, you know its fake... because if its gonna be fake, its not gonna be anything like the real stuff in the chemical structure, but just something that looks like it...

----------


## drew82

i have the exact same bottle and will report is it works or not

----------


## jerseyboy

Well I just happen to have a legit bottle of deca from 2/2006 and the label looks *EXACTLY* like that one. Mine has a green stopper though. If it's a fake it's a damn good one.

----------


## juiceboxx226

i wouldn't trust that either

----------


## juiceboxx226

don't use it

----------


## jerseyboy

> i wouldn't trust that either





> don't use it


Ok, why?

----------


## Dizz28

this juicebox guy just likes to bump threads with 3 or 4 word one-liners like "don't do it" "I don't know".... i don't think he really knows what he's talking about Jersey....just posting to post I think

----------


## High-roller

try it out

----------


## jerseyboy

> this juicebox guy just likes to bump threads with 3 or 4 word one-liners like "don't do it" "I don't know".... i don't think he really knows what he's talking about Jersey....just posting to post I think


Exactly my point.  :Aajack:  I don't know for sure if yours is real or fake. It looks exactly like mine except for the blue stopper. According to the information above there was no genuine BD products introduced during the time your vial says it was produced (12/06-12/07) except for some large runs in 12/06 but they had red caps. I understand your frustration but it happens to all of us at some point. Well not me but everyone else.

----------


## drew82

My bottle, identical to the first post, is real. A chemistry professor I know has confirmed the lab results and after two cc's it has kicked in.

----------


## PT

> British Dragon has always been a procurement company. However, in 2006, with an aim toward producing licensed products, the company formed a partnership in Eastern Europe to manufacture. Before this was finalised, sub-standard products were being produced which were up to neither the standard nor the tradition of British Dragon. Thus, no genuine British Dragon products were produced after December, 2006 and until December, 2007.
> 
> Beginning with the very large production runs of December 2006, colour-coded caps on multi-dose vials were phased out in in favor of a red top with the initials "BD" imprinted on them instead of individually colour-coded caps. Blue rubber seals imprinted with the initials "BD" were also introduced to replace the green rubber seals. These changes apply to all multi-dose products. From December, 2007, dates on multi-dose vials and tablet labels reflect new production starting in December, 2007.


very true which is why i dont buy bd gear anymore but i do know 2 sources right now that still have legit bd gear leftover from before they stopped producing. personally i wont buy it from anyone except them because they have way to much to lose from selling fakes but there are more fakes going around right now then legit ones. i doubt you chem. professor tested it this fast or even has acess to the machinery to test it and unless you got it of a top source i would throw it away

----------


## jerseyboy

We must have the same sources.

----------


## lex57

> My bottle, identical to the first post, is real. A chemistry professor I know has confirmed the lab results and after two cc's it has kicked in.


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dizz28

> My bottle, identical to the first post, is real. A chemistry professor I know has confirmed the lab results and after two cc's it has kicked in.


wow, after 2cc's it's already kicked in..................................

----------


## lex57

> wow, after 2cc's it's already kicked in..................................


 :Haha:

----------


## madmax1974

well when i ordered my stuff i got Andropen which was made on 12/2006
some Test made on 08/2006 and the Decca 02/2007 all had different production dates and they worked good. So much for the dates theory

----------


## Dizz28

> well when i ordered my stuff i got Andropen which was made on 12/2006
> some Test made on 08/2006 and the Decca 02/2007 all had different production dates and they worked good. So much for the dates theory


the "dates theory" ?? That's not a theory, what tutto posted is what happened. The Deca was produced after 2007 so it most likely had hormone in it, the other ones probably had slim to none

----------


## madmax1974

i know its not a theory, i was just being sarcastic, as for the gear that i purchased and used, how can you say that the decca had harmone and the rest only slim to none, when i was the one that used them and got the same results that i get with all the other brands that i have used, which were good.

----------


## madmax1974

just use your gear give it some time and then you will know if its good or not.

----------


## Big

arneson, quit spamming our board!

----------


## niterunner

**EDIT**

----------


## drew82

Dont you love these posts, fake, no good, blah, blah, these guys have worthless information. I took 200 mg, then another 200 mg, maybe a little more, for 400 mg of decabol. The stuff is good. My lab results indicate as well, by spectrum analysis to be a legit. Max, let us know of your gains on decabol, and forget the bullsit posts.

----------


## lex57

:LOL: 


> Dont you love these posts, fake, no good, blah, blah, these guys have worthless information. I took 200 mg, then another 200 mg, maybe a little more, for 400 mg of decabol. The stuff is good. My lab results indicate as well, by spectrum analysis to be a legit. Max, let us know of your gains on decabol, and forget the bullsit posts.

----------


## madmax1974

drew82, my gains were great, i was taking Decabol,testabol and andropen , gained 30 lbs. Right now i am on my pct cause i finished my cycle

----------


## redrocket86

Q: I have noticed sometimes the colour of the oil in the bottles varies. Why is this?
A: BD constantly tests chemicals to ensure high quality which, due to inconsistencies with manufacturers of raw materials, has forced us to switch suppliers on several occasions. We now test all chemicals before purchase. Although the chemicals are same, the process used in their manufacture may vary, which results in different shades. The quality of our finished products, however, is always high.

Q: I had a bottle that the label was crooked. Why is this?
A: Occasionally, BD has had a problem with the labels being machine useable. In these cases, rather than delay release of a batch, some labels have been applied by hand on a small percentage of bottles.

Q: Why do some multi-dose products still have a generic red, green, or white flip-off top as well as a new specifically labeled flip-off top with a new color?
A: BD started introducing specifically labeled tops for most products in mid-2005. However, many products are still in circulation with the old generic tops and will be for several months after production begins using new tops.

----------


## jerseyboy

> Dont you love these posts, fake, no good, blah, blah, these guys have worthless information. I took 200 mg, then another 200 mg, maybe a little more, for 400 mg of decabol. The stuff is good. My lab results indicate as well, by spectrum analysis to be a legit. Max, let us know of your gains on decabol, and forget the bullsit posts.


There's no possible way you would be able to tell if it was "good" after taking only 400mg. Deca is a long ester and takes 3 to 4 weeks to start working. Not only that but deca doesn't even aromatase until 400mg per week so any less than that would be worthless. Even at 400mg's a week, which is still on the low side, your still looking at at least 1600mg's before you would know if it was "good".
On another note, there is still plenty of old stock laying around as I'm still getting it from my source overseas. I got both test E and deca from 2/2006 just this week....and no, you can't have my source.

----------

